# MY 07 Outdoor grow



## TheStickyIcky (Jun 1, 2007)

Here's some pictures of 5 of mine. There are still 4 others, that I haven't had the chance to take a picture of yet. These were all started outdoors except for the pictures of the last one. Oh yeah, I just now encountered Super Thrive which accounts for the leaf burn.


----------



## Draston (Jun 1, 2007)

its the white stuff on them pesticides?


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Jun 1, 2007)

It's Sevin Dust. Insect reppellent.


----------



## 85cannabliss (Jun 2, 2007)

looks good TSI. what strain are they? and how old are they? a couple of mine have leaves with some def too, hevent got a clue what, but hopefully it will sort its self out when i pull the leaves off.


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Jun 2, 2007)

I don't know exactly, but they are about 5 or 6 weeks old. They were transplanted about 2 1/2 weeks ago. No idea of the strain, they are bagseed.


----------



## gardenandcats (Jun 3, 2007)

I have thought about using Sevin dust. But am not sure if that would be good for the plant and the smoker? Are you plants doing ok after you applied it?


----------



## Nomad (Jun 3, 2007)

I never reccomend pesticides, but if you must be sure to apply sevin dust waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay before flowering. And be sure to wash it good when it is in flowering if you use the stuff.


A really good organic pesticide/fungicide is made by Safer called 3 in 1 organic spray. It kills mites as well. You can find it pretty much anywhere mine came from walmart. Of course you still need to flush the plant during flowering and stuff to make sure all the residue is off.


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Jun 3, 2007)

Sevin dust is fine. It does nothing to the plant and keeps them bug free. I've never had any problems with it...


----------



## allgrownup (Jun 8, 2007)

your outdoors are looking NICE man......


i'm subscribin


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jun 8, 2007)

Nice outside grow!


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Jun 8, 2007)

Thanks guys. I will try and get pictures of the rest of this weekend. And the ones I have pictures of now look much better. They have almost doubled in sized and bushed out.


----------



## Marley420 (Jun 9, 2007)

Cant wait to see the new pictures.... those look completely amazing.  And my buddy uses Sevin Dust for his outdoor grow aswell and hes never had a problem with it either....

keep it up.


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Jun 9, 2007)

hey sticky the plants look great bro gonna have ur self a nice little patch of budz out there good luck cant wait to see some more up to date pics and some of the other ones that u yet to show us are they looking as good as these ones? good luck bro peace


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Jun 10, 2007)

Thanks everyone. I have new pictures of ALL of them now.  Judge for yourself. Sevin Dust works wonders.


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Jun 10, 2007)

Awesome bro they look Awesome


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Jun 10, 2007)

Sticky_Budz said:
			
		

> Awesome bro they look Awesome



Thanks man. I appreciate it.


----------



## Draston (Jun 11, 2007)

Looking good. Plants look super healthy .


----------



## stonedsmithy (Jun 11, 2007)

yeah lookin mint as there mate i prolly woulda planted them further apart but yeah looking really nice


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jun 11, 2007)

Wow...i'm very impressed! Pretty uniform in shape and size for bagseed. All from the same bag?


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Jun 11, 2007)

bombbudpuffa said:
			
		

> Wow...i'm very impressed! Pretty uniform in shape and size for bagseed. All from the same bag?



Thanks. Nope, 3 different bags on the group of four. The two in the back from the same bag, the ones in the front are both from different bags.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jun 11, 2007)

Nice. I like.


----------



## Kindbud (Jun 11, 2007)

looks good so far man


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Jun 12, 2007)

You can find sevin dust just about anywhere. Plant stores, Hardware stores, Walmart, etc...


----------



## Capone (Jun 12, 2007)

Thanks dude i found the fourm...nice plants by the way


----------



## Viracocha711 (Jun 15, 2007)

NICE! Plants are looking good...Does the bagseed smoke turn out better than the smoke you bought?


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Jun 15, 2007)

Viracocha711 said:
			
		

> NICE! Plants are looking good...Does the bagseed smoke turn out better than the smoke you bought?



It all depends I guess. All that I have saved are from really good bud. But, I guess it depends on when you harvest it, and the cure and such. Thanks man..


----------



## Capone (Jun 18, 2007)

wassup sticky hows the grow? let me know when you post more pic..


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Jun 18, 2007)

I got some more pics of my easy access plants today. I will post them here shortly.


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Jun 19, 2007)

Took some new pictures today. The 2 in the front are girls, I'm almost sure. The one on the right is spitting out hairs and the one on the left has what I believe to be a calyx, but its very small and the hairs haven't came out yet. They are all bunching up, so I suspect they will all be fully sexed in the next couple weeks. The one single bushy plant is a female also and is going to be loaded from the looks of it. She has a few yellow leaves though. Which will be solved soon enough, I hit her with a shot of N. Notice how thick and large the vegetation is around them. They are hidden pretty well. Thanks for all the comments guys. Keep 'em comin'!

By the way, I'm 6'4 so thats why they look small with the aerial shots. They are actually about waist high.


----------



## Kupunakane (Jun 19, 2007)

Yeah, Yeah Sticky,
  I would have to say The StickyIcky can grow, looks like you picked out a great spot too. Ohhhh I can't wait for your next set of pics dude. This is so fun watching them, and I can't wait to see what surprises you end up getting as far as what the strains turn out to be. Keep em coming bro, and thanks for sharing.
smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Jun 19, 2007)

No, thank you for the comments and encouragement, man. It means a lot. I can't wait til you get started on a grow!


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 19, 2007)

Nice Sticky.  Come harvest time I may pay you boys a visit and let you entertain ol mom.  LOL.


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Jun 19, 2007)

Come on up, Mom! We'd be happy to have you.


----------



## Draston (Jun 19, 2007)

sticky they are lookin' awesome man!


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Jun 19, 2007)

I have 5 confirmed females and 3 waiting in the wings. I'm pretty stoked. Not to mention the clone I have indoor about halfway through flowering.


----------



## Draston (Jun 19, 2007)

awesome! My plant is starting to produce a decent amount of bud. I think after this week I'll start to see a really really good amount to start to grow.


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Jun 19, 2007)

Draston said:
			
		

> awesome! My plant is starting to produce a decent amount of bud. I think after this week I'll start to see a really really good amount to start to grow.



Sweet. Yeah, its hard to wait the first couple weeks when the buds are just beginning. Then they will grow like crazy.


----------



## Object505 (Jun 21, 2007)

Some of your plants look like they may have mites. You should sprey them with a plant safe bug sprey at least before they go into flower if not allot sooner..

Good Luck


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Jun 21, 2007)

hey sticky the ladies are looking great bro i love the spot they are growing in looks like they get the right light and shade when needed cant wait to start seeing some nice thick sticky budz on them keep up the good work peace


----------



## Runbyhemp (Jun 21, 2007)

Good going Sticky :aok:


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Jun 21, 2007)

Object505 said:
			
		

> Some of your plants look like they may have mites. You should sprey them with a plant safe bug sprey at least before they go into flower if not allot sooner..
> 
> Good Luck



Where do you see mites or signs of mites? I haven't saw anything.


----------



## KBA in CT (Jun 22, 2007)

Your grow is looking good. Real good.


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Jun 22, 2007)

Thanks man, I appreciate it.


----------



## Dewayne (Jun 22, 2007)

Looking good bro! i'll keep an eye on your grow! take care and good luck!!!

~Burn One~
Dewayne


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Jun 22, 2007)

TheStickyIcky said:
			
		

> Where do you see mites or signs of mites? I haven't saw anything.


Hey sticky u know i was saying the same thing bro. i didn't see any mite damage and if there was u would notice that but just in case check it out look close to the stem and branches and see if there are any webs on them cause i looked at them pics close and haven't seen any lol. So whats the trick? how come those ladies look so sweet great job again bro peace


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Jun 23, 2007)

Sticky_Budz said:
			
		

> Hey sticky u know i was saying the same thing bro. i didn't see any mite damage and if there was u would notice that but just in case check it out look close to the stem and branches and see if there are any webs on them cause i looked at them pics close and haven't seen any lol. So whats the trick? how come those ladies look so sweet great job again bro peace



Thanks Sticky.  I havent seen any mite damage, but I'll look for it. There's no trick to it man. Just the good ole sun, and some nutrients and water.  Later man.


----------



## KBA in CT (Jun 23, 2007)

How long have you been growing?


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Jun 23, 2007)

3 or 4 years.


----------



## HYDRO333 (Jun 26, 2007)

any more updated outdoor mj pics!


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Jun 26, 2007)

Not yet, but coming soon! I have to go check on my 3 others that I didn't get pictures of last time very soon. I've been putting it off, because it has been raining pretty good for the past couple days and they don't really need my attention right now. So when things dry and I head back to fertilize, I will take some pictures of those 3 and swing around and get my other 5 as well.


----------



## Kupunakane (Jun 26, 2007)

Come-on StickyIcky,
    I am impatient, I want to see that growth,  Have you been able to  finish sexing ?  What  do think ya got as far as strains go ?

smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Jun 27, 2007)

The growth should be very noticeable. Especially the ones I haven't updated in a couple weeks. The sexing should be getting pretty close if it hasn't already happened. As far as strains, I have no idea they are just bagseed from really good bud. Thanks for the interest man. I will try and get something up by the weekend.


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Jun 27, 2007)

I'm going to go ahead and include this in my GJ. This is my one indoor clone that my buddy hooked me up with. It has been flowering for I think 5 weeks. I can't remember the strain on this one. But, it is really good bud. It came from a pretty nice sized city and it goes for $45 an 1/8th there all day long. I had to put it outside when I got it because thats what I was originally going to do with it. And it started to bud and I brought it inside and tried to beef it up, because it was so small. So there is some Nute burn. Oh well.


----------



## daytripper_1967 (Jun 27, 2007)

looking GREAT ,good luck!


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Jun 27, 2007)

New Update on my 5 easy access plants. I swear I will update the other 3 very soon! Maybe tommorow. I am just very careful with them. I was going to do it today, but I got rippppppped and didn't get around to it. 

 I am amazed at the single plant. Is amazingly bushy with TONS of tops. It looks like 2 or 3 plants in one. The group of four plants are all getting pretty good size. They are about midway between my waist and chest.


----------



## Dewayne (Jun 27, 2007)

you got some nice healthy looking plants going there bro. I like what i see =)
I can't wait for a smoke report from them babies! keep up the good work!!

~Burn One~
Dewayne


----------



## Draston (Jun 28, 2007)

I can't wait to try that clone out when you come down on your b day  .


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Jun 28, 2007)

Yeah, I know. Me neither. It looks and smells magically delicious! It smells fruity/funky.


----------



## SENS1MILLA (Jun 28, 2007)

wow they are looking awesome! its lookin like the harvest will be huge, how tall are these ladies anyway?


----------



## HYDRO333 (Jun 29, 2007)

how old?


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 29, 2007)

Wow, they look fantastic!  Moms drooling again.  Haha.


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Jun 29, 2007)

SENS1MILLA said:
			
		

> wow they are looking awesome! its lookin like the harvest will be huge, how tall are these ladies anyway?



The group of 4 together are sitting right at 4 feet. The only standalone is a little taller, maybe 4 1/2 feet. They are about 2 months old or maybe a week or two older. I can't remember exactly.


----------



## HYDRO333 (Jun 29, 2007)

lookin nice man i love od plants which they wre more like ure mybe there are just cant find them!


----------



## Birdman Burke (Jun 29, 2007)

wow very nice you plants
are very pretty good job dude
hope ya have a good smoke :smoke1:

peace:ciao:


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Jun 29, 2007)

I just updated those plants 2 days ago. I went and checked them today. They have honestly grown 4-5 inches. It's insane. They are thriving on all this rain, sun and humidity. I was going to go take pictures of the others today as well, but then I remembered my camera is out on loan until monday.  I will get those at the beginning of next week. I can only imagine how they are doing.


----------



## Kupunakane (Jun 29, 2007)

SWEEEET Pics Sticky,

 I'm impressed, but I think that you made off with a little xtra mojo huh ?? Those plants are looking interesting. We should have a guess the strain contest right ?? that would be cool. See how smart and close someone can get. 

smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Jun 30, 2007)

Thanks man. They all look pretty decent. I feel blessed. My one set of 3 plants I haven't saw in 20 days! I may have to go see them today even though I don't have a camera.


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Jun 30, 2007)

Went and checked the ones I haven't saw in a while today. They looked GREAT. Nice and healthy and green. Sitting at a little over 5'. Bittersweet trip though. Had to pull a male.  It was only about 3 feet. Down to 7 plants. 5 Females and waiting for 2 of them. All the rain here is doing wonders for the plants.


----------



## 420check420 (Jul 5, 2007)

doin a damn fine job there sticky  theyre lookin good!! nice and green .. healthy as can be.. theyre gonna be monsters! (hell they are already)


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Jul 5, 2007)

Thanks 420.


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 5, 2007)

Too bad you ahve a male, but out of 8 plants, one male and 5 confirmed females? that's not bad. i was looking at the pics again, they are looking really great!i can't wait to see some new pics of the ladies! Keep up the good work man, best of luck!

~Burn One~
Dewayne


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Jul 5, 2007)

Yeah, I hate to have any males...but it happens. The females were towering over it anyway. It was by far my worst looking plant. Thanks man.


----------



## Birdman Burke (Jul 5, 2007)

dang sticky sorry to hear
about that male but hopefully
the other 2 are girls. keep up the
good work dude ur plants are so
nice 

take care sticky

peace.


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Jul 5, 2007)

Yeah, I hope they are females too. That would give me 7 females that are probably going to top out around 6' or better. I would pull a NICE harvest off of that. A pound or maybe even a pound and a half.


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 5, 2007)

Yup, definately. i got 2 males this year out of 15 crops. Annnd that's it, i'm very thankful lol. And the way your plants look man i bet you will pull a pound to a pound and a half from them. I hope you pull out 2 pounds! haha. Take it easy bro, good luck!

~Burn One~
Dewayne


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Jul 5, 2007)

Thanks man.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jul 5, 2007)

They are mouth watering!!! Hope they are all females, good cultivating!


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Jul 6, 2007)

Thanks BBP! Me tooooooo.


----------



## 420check420 (Jul 6, 2007)

Dewayne said:
			
		

> Too bad you ahve a male, but out of 8 plants, one male and 5 confirmed females? that's not bad. i was looking at the pics again, they are looking really great!i can't wait to see some new pics of the ladies! Keep up the good work man, best of luck!
> 
> ~Burn One~
> Dewayne


 
hell yeah, five of eight already is killer lol.. youve already beat the odds  get a lotto ticket or go to vegas my man


----------



## daytripper_1967 (Jul 6, 2007)

looking fantasic sticky,looks like the seven dust did the trick,congrads !!!!SORRY FOR POSTING SO MUCH THAT ONE DAY,IWAS EALLY BUZZED!!!!!PEACE!!!


----------



## 420check420 (Jul 6, 2007)

sevin works wonders


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Jul 13, 2007)

I can't wait to show you guys new pics. But, my camera is screwed up at the moment. I have 6 that are between 6 and 6.5 feet and one that sits about 5 feet, but is so big around that I try and wrap my arms around it and I'm like 2 feet shy of them coming together. I have one monster that is 6'6 or taller now and I can't wrap my arms around it. It's going to be a MONSTER. I am still waiting on 2 for sexes. But, I am almost certain they are going to be females. I'm praying.  None of them have started budding yet, but it shouldn't be long now.  Wish me luck on the two remaining unknowns.


----------



## 420check420 (Jul 13, 2007)

hellllllll yeah!! thats awesome man.. good luck with the unconfirmed ones.. they sound killer .. thats how i measure girth too lol.. trying to wrap my arms around em  they sound nice and thick dude... 6 n a half feet.. holy crap.. thats gonna be a load of sticky


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Jul 13, 2007)

The ole arm wrap is a good trick. lol.

I hope I get a nice harvest. Last year I had a tree fall on 5 females during a tornado.  I hope nothing like that happens this year.


----------



## Viracocha711 (Jul 13, 2007)

Holy COW! Your plants look so good...I love to see Cannabis growing outdoors where it should be! I wish I could do an outdoor grow. 

I can watch yours so that is cool! I bet the yield on those outside is gonna be huge, huh?


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Jul 13, 2007)

It should be pretty good. Well, I sure hope so anyway. I think I'm going to try a late-lst type thing. Then they get all sexed out and get ready to start I will tie them over.


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Jul 19, 2007)

Its been waaaaaaaay too long since I updated. But, I finally have one with LOTS of pics. They are all looking good and healthy. No problems. I took a clone from each of the two that still haven't sexed that are in 12/12 right now.

1-Group of 2 females. Bigger one is about 6' and the other is about 5'.
2-Same two.
3-Group of 4. 2 Females, 2 unknown. Biggest one on left is right at 7' and the others are about 6'6.
4-Same group. I took the pciture kneeling in front of them because I thought I heard somebody. lol.
5-One reaaaally bushy plant that stands at about 5'5.
6-Same bushy plant.
7-Standing up the hill a few feet from the group of 4. Shows their height.
8-Zoomed in from the same position.
9-Another group of 4 shot.
10-The two clones I took to determine sex.


----------



## Draston (Jul 19, 2007)

hmm weird... My post isn't here anymore.


Dude, your plants are going to have an awesome harvest.


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Jul 19, 2007)

What post? 

Yeah, I hope to have a good harvest. I just pray nothing bad happens.


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Jul 19, 2007)

Okay guys. I'm planning on doing some LST with the group of 4. Do you think its  too late? I was just thinking about bending the plant about half way over and tieing the top to the ground. Do that with each of the plants. Would that be effective? Would it be worth it? Will all of the bud sites make their way to the top side of the plant?


----------



## Kupunakane (Jul 19, 2007)

Can you say sweet stuff ?,
  Man I was checking your pics again, and this time I saw the backround for camoflage, I doft my cap to you cause that's a cool lookin spot.

smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Jul 19, 2007)

Thanks, KK. These pictures aren't the best because it was almost dark and the leaves were starting to droop a bit, making them look bad.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jul 19, 2007)

Those are some nice plants man. You should get a very nice harvest.


----------



## tcbud (Jul 19, 2007)

Great looking plants Sticky.....can't wait to see the buds!


----------



## HYDRO333 (Jul 20, 2007)

sticky i was wondering the two clones in the two cups did u just dip it in the root simulater and put it in the cups wit WATER?


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Jul 20, 2007)

Yeah, I did Hydro. Then I took duct tape and sealed off the top of the cup so no light could get down to the water.


----------



## HYDRO333 (Jul 20, 2007)

ok but wat happens wen u have to plant them in the pots u got to take them out of the cup and then they will be exsposed to light.


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Jul 20, 2007)

They usually get exposed to light when transplanting anyway.


----------



## HYDRO333 (Jul 21, 2007)

so basically is no that much of a big deal. It wont harm the plant?


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Jul 21, 2007)

Light for the roots isn't good. But, how long does it take to pull them out of a cup and put them in soil?


----------



## HYDRO333 (Jul 21, 2007)

yea not long, I c your point.


----------



## verikia (Jul 22, 2007)

looking real good!


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Jul 22, 2007)

Now that is an out door grow:hubba: i love how much they have grown looks like your gonna have alot of bud sites on those ladies they sure do love the spot they are in. i will say this much sticky i love peeking in on your grow  see ya around peace


----------



## sman (Jul 23, 2007)

TheStickyIcky said:
			
		

> Here's some pictures of 5 of mine. There are still 4 others, that I haven't had the chance to take a picture of yet. These were all started outdoors except for the pictures of the last one. Oh yeah, I just now encountered Super Thrive which accounts for the leaf burn.


               whats with the dust!!!


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Jul 23, 2007)

It's called sevin dust. It keeps the bugs off of 'em.


----------



## sman (Jul 23, 2007)

thanks Super


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Jul 23, 2007)

where can u pick that stuff up at?


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Jul 24, 2007)

You can pick it up at just about any home or garden store. Or walmart. It's in the plant section at most stores.


----------



## HYDRO333 (Jul 24, 2007)

Any updates on your grow sticky????????


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Jul 25, 2007)

Soon...


----------



## Capone (Jul 25, 2007)

waiting to


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 29, 2007)

Cmon, how about an update.


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Jul 29, 2007)

Well, here is a sad update. I lost two. The last two unknowns are males. One I have already pulled and I'm making hash out of. One I will pull in the next couple days. Down to 5 females.


----------



## walter (Jul 29, 2007)

how about a pic update ,sorry to here about your loss stick,, thoes things look great thoe


----------



## HGB (Jul 29, 2007)

plants look great  

love the hunter Thompson avi :hubba: 

grow on


----------



## Draston (Jul 30, 2007)

Hey man! How did you loose 2? What happened?


----------



## Kupunakane (Jul 30, 2007)

What ? Where ? Why ?
LOL
smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Jul 30, 2007)

The two I "lost" are males.


----------



## Draston (Jul 30, 2007)

TheStickyIcky said:
			
		

> The two I "lost" are males.


 
shew *wipes forehead


----------



## KBA in CT (Jul 30, 2007)

From your last update, those plants looked very green and healthy. Keep up the good work because it will all pay off when you harvest those bitches!


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Aug 27, 2007)

Damn Bro that sucks about the males at least u still have a few i just about lost all mine do to a battle with mites hate them bastards still have one plant that is going strong was the runt lol and another that almost died but nursed it back to health looks like hell but still will get some buds off it  getting ready for my indoor grow waiting for the seeds now good friend is hooking me up. So anyways where are the ladies haven't seen them in awhile u gonna up date us soon hope so always look forward to your plants peace


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Aug 27, 2007)

YEah, there is still a couple left. I'll try to update this week. They are budding nicely.


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Aug 27, 2007)

glad to hear that they are budding nicely will be looking forward to the new pics


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Sep 22, 2007)

Some pictures of the plant that is yet to be harvested. Some pics of the bud that was harvested earlier this week.


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Sep 22, 2007)

:holysheep: Yo sticky Nice budz there brother  Glad to see that you harvest one of the ladies:hubba: Hows the smoke?? have your tried any yet? Nice Green Stickyicky_Budz right on bro cant wait to see the budz you get from the other one it looks like its nice and full:hubba:. 
So you gonna start a grow indoors after this harvest?
well be back around bro peace


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Sep 22, 2007)

I haven't decided what I'm gonna do about starting an indoor grow or not yet. It has just finished drying, so it hasn't been smoked yet. Those pictures didn't include the dome bud. It was about a foot long and big around as a coke can. I got a little over 3oz total from that plant. The other will probably produce 5oz. It gonna start the cure today.


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 22, 2007)

Wow, nice one Sticky Icky.


----------



## 50bud (Sep 22, 2007)

Nice buds sticky but, BOOOOOOO UofL, go UK.


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Sep 22, 2007)

GTFO of my thread.


----------



## 50bud (Sep 23, 2007)

haha, now calm down sticky, we all have our favorites.how bout that game last week?hehe jk


----------



## Chubakkaz (Jan 13, 2008)

that is so big! must be hard to keep them a secret huh?


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Jan 13, 2008)

Chubakkaz said:
			
		

> that is so big! must be hard to keep them a secret huh?



Nah man. As long as you are careful and stealthy. Thanks.


----------



## mrniceguy (Jun 7, 2008)

kudos


----------



## sportcardiva (Jun 7, 2008)

wow nice buds you have really nice


----------

